# Chickens and Pine Needles



## youngfarmer (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey all! Quick question. Are pine needles bad for chickens? I have a couple bales of pine needles and was wondering how that would work for bedding. Any thoughts or ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm just going to toss out a couple of thoughts. The idea behind using shavings is that it helps keep the birds cleaner. Its absorbent so it helps draw moisture out of the droppings. Keeps their feet and under bodies cleaner. Pine needs just by their nature are very oily and would not do what shavings does. 

I tried straw once. That once was the last time. I have feather footed birds, their feet were a mess with droppings stuck to them in a very short period of time.


----------



## youngfarmer (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. I think I'll keep the extra for my landscaping.


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

